# Kerli's Womotouren



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Complete with naff google translation...

Theres some good photo's and stellplatze (mainly Northern Germany) info complete with coords on this site and I'm sure many of you will recognise quite a few of the places they have toured around Northern France....

::kerlis-womo-touren.de::

Pete


----------

